# Féminisation des titres, professions et fonctions



## zbrock77

S'il faut dire " Madame la ministre", pourquoi ne dirait-on pas "Madame la maire"?
Et pourquoi "Madame la gouverneure" au lieu de "Madame la gouverneur"?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour des cas particuliers, voir aussi :
écrivain / écrivaine - féminin
enquêteur / enquêteuse / enquêtrice - féminin
ingénieur / ingénieure / ingénieuse - féminin


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour zbrock77,

Le mot ministre ne possède pas de terminaison particulière au féminin. Il peut donc indifféremment être utilisé au masculin et au féminin.
Il en va de même pour les mots en -iste (accessoiriste, clarinettiste) par exemple.

Pour le mot maire, l'inconvénient de Madame la Maire de Paris (par exemple) est que l'on entendrait trop facilement Madame la mère de Paris... Il est beaucoup plus facile de comprendre Madame le Maire de Paris sans qu'il y ait la moindre ambiguïté.

Pour Madame la Gouverneure, je reste... sans voix.  Je ne sais que dire. Un mot masculin en -eur devrait normalement se féminiser en -euse, il me semble... Non ? je suis sûre que quelqu'un de beaucoup plus qualifié que moi saura vous donner la bonne réponse.


----------



## zbrock77

Bonjour Agnès et merci de ta réponse.

Je crois que "la gouverneuse" ne serait pas un mot agréable à entendre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> Pour Madame la Gouverneure, je reste... sans voix.  Je ne sais que dire. Un mot masculin en -eur devrait normalement se féminiser en -euse, il me semble... Non ?


Je ne sais pas trop. Mais ça me semble le même principe que "auteur"/"auteure". Non ?
(et on a bien instituteur/institutrice, et pas instituteuse !  )


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, c'est très juste. 
Mais ce sont des mots en -teur. (D'ailleurs, auteure est une aberration orthographique, en fait !)

Je parlais des mots en -eur, comme donneur/donneuse, copieur/copieuse (quoique... ça, c'est un mot en -ieur, plutôt, non ?), crâneur/crâneuse, etc.


----------



## zbrock77

Procureur ferait procureure au féminin de même que discoureur.
Quid de créditeur?


----------



## geve

Le féminin de _créditeur_ est _créditrice _


----------



## Agnès E.

zbrock77 said:
			
		

> Procureur ferait procureure au féminin de même que discoureur.


Vous êtes sûr, pour procureure ? 
J'ai toujours entendu dire (et lu) : Madame le Procureur / elle est procureur, etc. Mais je peux me tromper, cependant, car je ne suis pas spécialiste en droit...

A moins que cela ne soit un emploi plus courant au Canada (il me semble que le Canada a tendance à davantage féminiser que l'Europe).


----------



## zbrock77

Je crois être sûr pour "Madame la procureure" depuis les derniers changements intervenus à moins que... je me trompe.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,



			
				Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Pour le mot maire, l'inconvénient de Madame la Maire de Paris (par exemple) est que l'on entendrait trop facilement Madame la mère de Paris... Il est beaucoup plus facile de comprendre Madame le Maire de Paris sans qu'il y ait la moindre ambiguïté.


ou ça peut aussi s'entendre comme _madame l'amère_... De quoi faciliter le travail de certains. 




			
				Agnès E. said:
			
		

> J'ai toujours entendu dire (et lu) : Madame le Procureur / elle est procureur, etc. Mais je peux me tromper, cependant, car je ne suis pas spécialiste en droit...
> 
> A moins que cela ne soit un emploi plus courant au Canada (il me semble que le Canada a tendance à davantage féminiser que l'Europe).


Déjà entendu (même si j'ai plus souvent entendu madame le procureur) et en faisait une rapide recherche sur google, il semblerait que ce soit aussi utilisé en France. […]


----------



## geve

Il me semblait bien qu'on avait déjà parlé de féminisation des noms de métier sur ce forum ! Dans ce fil était fait mention d'un document […] où l'on lit, au sujet des noms en -eur (hors -teur)


> Lorsqu’il n’existe pas de verbe correspondant au nom ou que le verbe n’est pas en rapport sémantique direct – il s’agit, le plus souvent, de noms issus directement du latin – on a le choix entre l’emploi épicène (solution adoptée par les Belges) et l’adjonction d’un *-e *à la finale (solution préconisée par les Québécois et les Suisses),
> ex. : une _assesseur(e)_, une _censeur(e)_, une _commandeur(e)_, une _entrepreneur(e)_, une _gouverneur(e)_, une _ingénieur(e)_, une _professeur(e)_, une _proviseur(e)_



[…]


----------



## geve

Nous avons également eu deux fils dans ce forum, où le sujet a été abordé :
écrivain / écrivaine - féminin
enquêteur / enquêteuse / enquêtrice - féminin

On y trouve quelques liens intéressants !


----------



## yserien

Mais on dit "Madame la Maire" ou bien Madame le Maire ; des français de souche m'ont asssuré que l'on doit dire Madame le Maire. Est ce vrai ?


----------



## abbaaccddc

Au Québec: _mairesse_

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Madame la mairesse


> Au Québec, le choix de l’appellation féminine de la fonction de maire s’est fixé de façon marquée sur _mairesse_.



On constate donc que plusieurs variantes (_le_ ou _la maire_, _la mairesse_, _madame le maire_) coexistent pour le moment dans la francophonie


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Je m'étais bien amusé, il y a quelques années à écrire quelques lignes sur le sujet : j'espère vous fournir l'occasion de quelques sourires ....

*Ne mélangeons pas les genres…*

Dans sa fonction sémantique, le genre du nom est, en principe, une indication du sexe des êtres : c'est alors le genre naturel.

Dans sa fonction syntaxique, le genre est défini par l'accord qui s'établit entre le nom et d'autres mots de la phrase (article, adjectif, pronom, participe) : c'est alors le genre grammatical.

Le français distingue deux genres : le genre masculin et le genre féminin. En général on a attribué le genre masculin aux noms d'êtres animés mâles, et le genre féminin aux noms d'êtres animés femelles.

Bien que…. Bien que….

Le cas du sexe anges soit encore en suspens (celui des eunuques a été tranché… très précocement : c’est *le* ca..strat.
Les anges n'en sont pas moins du genre masculin (_Un_ ange passe..) sans être sûrement mâles ….Etrange.. étrange … Etre ange … Etre (ange) … ou ne pas être (mâle) that is the question !

A l'inverse, le bœuf nous prouve qu'on peut "être" (du genre masculin) et "avoir été" (..mâle..) Bizarre… bizarre.

Aux antipodes des précédents, un gastropode, l'escargot, du genre masculin, est … hermaphrodite !! Mais si cette abondance de biens ne lui nuit pas, elle ne lui sert pas non plus à grand'chose puisque, dans sa grande sagesse, Dame Nature lui a interdit l'auto accouplement. Exit les plaisirs solitaires !! Pire : les joies du couple lui sont également refusées. Son "suréquipement" ne l'autorise qu'à une sorte d'échangisme à deux personnages et quatre sexes où tel est pris qui croyait prendre … Et vice versa.
Le comble de l'horreur est enfin atteint quand la pédérastie de l'un des acteurs entraîne le lesbianisme de son partenaire…. et inversement. C'est, à ma connaissance, le seul cas où *la* pédérastie peut, à la rigueur, justifier son genre féminin et *le* lesbianisme, son genre masculin! Bien que *le* vagin et *la* verge…. ne se justifient pas plus !

Heureusement tous les masculin-féminin ne sont pas aussi complexes.

On forme le féminin des noms en ajoutant un "e" muet à la forme du masculin. Ex : Ami Ami_e._

*Exceptions :*

Les noms en _-el_ et _-eau_ font leur féminin en _–elle_. C'est ainsi le puc_eau _et la puc_elle _ont, entre eux, les mêmes rapportsquele maquer_eau _et la maquer_elle._
Les noms en _-et _doublent le _t_ devant l'_e_ au féminin. Ex : Cad_et_ cad_ette_.
Exception : Préf_et_ Préf_ète_.
Gourm_et_ …gourm_ette _est une espièglerie de potache attardé dont j'ai honte.
Les noms en -_en _et -_on _doublent le _n _devant le _e._ Ex : Païe_n_ païe_nne _Chrétie_n _chrétie_nne _Baro_n _baro_nne _Col_on …_tous ceux qui répondent col_onne_ gagnent… le fond de la classe en ma compagnie.
Les noms en -_at _ou en -_ot _ne doublent pas le _t_ au féminin. Ex : big_ot _big_ote, _dév_ot _dév_ote , _huguen_ot _huguen_ote, _parpaill_ot _parpaill_ote._
Les noms en -_er _prennent, au féminin, un accent grave sur le -_e. _Ex : banqui_er _banqui_ère _usuri_er _usuri_ère. _Tant pis pour ce malencontreux autant que volontaire rapprochement, mais, connaissant les banquiers, je sais que çà leur fera à peu près autant d'effet qu'une piqûre de moustique sur l_e_ derri_ère_ (! ??) d'un grizzly !!
La plupart des noms en -_x _changent en -_s _sonore devant l'-_e _du féminin. Ex : épou_x _épou_se …. _Mais, quelques années plus tard … vieu_x _fera vieille !
Les noms en -_eur _dérivés d'un verbe ont leur féminin en -_euse. _Ex : emmerd_eur _fait_ …_etc...
Un nombre considérable de noms en -_teur _font leur féminin en -_trice._ Ce sont des noms de formation savante. Ex : protec_teur _protec_trice _séduc_teur _séduc_trice._
Certains noms ont leur féminin en -_esse. _Ex : abbé abb_esse _bonze bonz_esse_.
Le féminin se marque quelquefois au moyen d'une forme spéciale : parmi les pas piqués des hannetons, voici quelques exemples : Bailli - baillive, daim - daine, gnome - gnomide, loup-cervier - loup-cerve, quidam - quidane, sphinx - sphinge.
La distinction des genres peut aussi se faire au moyen de deux mots de radical différent : cerf - biche, jars - oie, mari - femme, confrère - consoeur. A noter que consoeur se dit des femmes associées à une même … confrérie. La "consoeurie" reste à inventer …. (pardon mesdames!)

Enfin, certains noms n'ont pas de forme féminine !!

ELLES n'ont pas à le regretter quand il s'agit d'assassin, bandit, voyou, forçat, monstre, tyran, escroc, charlatan, malfaiteur, et même benêt.
On comprend bien aussi que le sexe prétendu faible ne puisse pas fournir d'artilleur, de plombier, de terrassier, de manœuvre, de tirailleur, encore moins de curé ou de cardinal, mais de vainqueur ?? Mystère … mais çà me plait bien !!!

Certains noms changent de genre sans changer de forme : Un ou une …artiste, collègue, esclave, locataire, élève, pianiste, adepte…

Certains noms homonymes ne sont distingués que par le genre : Un ou une livre, page, moule, poêle….

On hésite quelquefois sur le genre de certains noms :
§ Sont masculins : abaque, acrostiche, aphte, en-tête, ergastule, insigne, obélisque, viscère, pénates…
§ Sont féminins : anagramme, anicroche, caténaire, écritoire, escarre, glaire….

[…]

La partie sérieuse est tirée du "Bon usage" de M. Grévisse, le reste….. Jean Moity


----------



## CABEZOTA

Auteure, gouverneure, etc., nous viennent du Québec.

La question de la féminisation des titres est passionnante parce qu'elle mêle une question d'ordre strictement linguistique à une autre d'ordre sociologique (avec à la clé un combat). Dans la pratique, il est très intéressant de voir que cette féminisation des titres n'est pas vécues ni pensée de la même manière par les toutes les femmes : il n'est pas rare, dans les très hautes fonctions, qu'une femme s'irrite de cette féminisation des titres : le genre non marqué souligne précisément qu'à son poste, Mme X est la fonction, c'est-à-dire les qualités de la fonction (directeur par exemple), et que le sexe féminin ou masculin n'a pas à apparaître dans la désignation, puisqu'il n'a aucune importance : "Je ne suis pas une femme, je suis le directeur."

Par ailleurs, il existe une partition entre Français (plutôt réticents) et Québecois (qui appliquent farouchement la féminisation des titres et métiers).

"Auteure" est proprement absurde et surtout très mal formé sur un modèle qui n'existe pas (instituteur - institutrice, chanteur - chanteuse) ; il dénote une connaissance plutôt légère du français, qui permettait encore, au XVIème siècle, "autrice" (qui s'écrivait "authrice")...

Les explications de l'Académie sont sur ce point extrêmement claires et abondamment développées :

La féminisation des noms de métiers, fonctions, grades ou titres - Mise au point de l'Académie française | Académie française
La féminisation des noms de métiers et de fonctions | Académie française
https://www.culture.gouv.fr/content/search?SearchText=féminisation&SearchButton=


----------



## Francois114

Personnellement, je suis pour la tolérance absolue en la matière et contre le dogmatisme dans un sens ou dans l'autre (j'ai le souvenir d'une brochure d'une université québecoise dont la lecture était rendue carrément impossible par l'emploi systématique de il/elle, étudiant/étudiante... etc. on avait l'impression de bégayer)
Un élément au débat : dans certains cas, la forme féminine de la fonction désigne _l'épouse_. Ainsi, la préfète est l'épouse du préfet, l'ambassadrice, celle de l'ambassadeur... et toutes les deux ont un statut quasi officiel (en général, elles s'occupent des mondanités inhérentes à ces fonctions). Une femme préfet peut souhaiter qu'on ne la confonde pas avec une _femme de préfet_. A propos, d'ici quelques mois, on risque de devoir se poser la question pour l'hôte de l'Elysée (l'hôtesse de l'Elysée, ne marchera sûrement pas !!) et certain secrétaire général d'un parti bien connu acceptera-t-il de devenir "le premier monsieur de France" ?


----------



## Francois114

Moity Jean said:


> On comprend bien aussi que le sexe prétendu faible ne puisse pas fournir d'artilleur, de plombier, de terrassier, de manœuvre, de tirailleur, encore moins de curé ou de cardinal, mais de vainqueur ?? Mystère … mais çà me plait bien !!!


Jean, vous oubliez que longtemps elles n'ont pu être ni _sentinelles_, ni _estafettes_ ! Mais c'est vrai que certaines ont été _amazones_...
Il faudrait d'ailleurs s'interroger sur la propension de l'armée à utiliser des noms féminins pour désigner des fonctions : jusqu'au XVIIIéme on pouvait être _cornette_ (le marquis de Sade le fut dans le régiment de son père) et encore aujourd'hui, il y a _ordonnance_ (bien que ce soit, c'est vrai, la contraction d'_officier d'ordonnance_)


----------



## tgarvey

Et <<La Générale>>? De mon temps, elle était l'épouse d'un général. Avec plus d'égalité entre les sexes aujourd'hui, comment s'appelle une femme militaire atteignant ce rang de son proper chef?


----------



## yserien

Je n'en sais rien. Madame le Général, Générale,Généralesse,Génélatrice ? Le temps dira.


----------



## Agnès E.

Les titres militaires sont restés masculins, en tout cas en France. On s'adresse donc aux femmes comme aux hommes.


----------



## mplsray

[...]

Si je comprends bien cette page-ci, le gouvernement de la France et l'Académie française ne sont pas en accord au sujet de la féminisation des titres. Est-ce que c'est toujours le cas ?


----------



## victoria1

Ne trouvez-vous pas que ce n'est pas un simple problème orthographique? Jusqu'à récemment une présidente était l'épouse d'un président et une ambassadrice était l'épouse d'un ambassadeur et rien d'autre. Le Monde (20 décembre 2006) titrait: *"Cette ex-députée du Parti libéral est la première ministre noire de Suède"*. Quelqu'un ne suivant pas la politique suédoise serait très perplexe: cette députée est-elle devenue Premier ministre (première femme et noire à occuper cette fonction) ou fait-elle partie du cabinet ministériel en tant que femme et noire? Qu'en pensez-vous? La *question de genre* n'arrange pas toujours les choses!


----------



## Maurice92

victoria1 said:


> Ne trouvez-vous pas que ce n'est pas un simple problème orthographique?



Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse du problème de féminisation de la fonction.
Le problème est le même au masculin; en cas d'ambiguié, il est nécessaire de faire une périphrase :
      le premier ministre à être noir ( et femme )
Personnellement je ne suis pas partisan de confondre la fonction et la personne qui la remplit, surtout quand le mot féminin existait déjà avant avec un autre sens ; ça peut aboutir à des ambiguités , telle que :
         se mettre la chancellière pour avoir chaud aux pieds


----------



## victoria1

Parfait exemple Maurice 92. Je suis du même avis! Je crois que la chancelière préfèrerait être désignée comme Mme le Chancelier plutôt que d'être assimilée a une sorte de chaussures ou "pantoufles".


----------



## Lori11

"Mme LA medecin" et "Mme LA docteur" est-ce possible?

Anne est peintre. C'est UNE peintre merveilleuse.
"Anne est UNE peintre merveilleuse" est-ce correct?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Ploupinet

Lori11 said:


> "Mme LA medecin" et "Mme LA docteur" est-ce possible?


Je ne crois pas !



Lori11 said:


> Anne est peintre. C'est UNE peintre merveilleuse.
> 
> "Anne est UNE peintre merveilleuse" est-ce correct?



Hmmm... Douteux ! Je ne sais pas s'il y a un féminin !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

L'usage veut que l'on parle de Madame le médecin.

Par ailleurs, le féminin de docteur est doctoresse.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est correct, puisque la tendance est à la féminisation des professions.
Une peintre, une professeur*e* , une écrivain*e* etc.
Ceci dit, certains préfèreront "femme peintre" ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Une peintre me semble un peu étrange, sans doute parce que je n'y suis pas habituée.  
Je dirais _une artiste peintre._


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> C'est correct, puisque la tendance est à la féminisation des professions.
> Une peintre, une professeur*e* , une écrivain*e* etc.
> Ceci dit, certains préfèreront "femme peintre" ...


 Au secours ! Je les abhorre ! Pour moi, c'est _*un* peintre, *un* professeur, *un*_ écrivain, etc., que ce soit un homme ou une femme… Par contre on peut dire _*une* artiste_…

Exemples :
Anne est un peintre merveilleux
Anne est une artiste peintre merveilleuse


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est un grand débat et on peut ne pas être d'accord, mais bon, c'est une _tendance_, qui peut aller là contre...


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Au secours ! Je les abhorre ! Pour moi, c'est _*un* peintre, *un* professeur, *un*_ écrivain, etc., que ce soit un homme ou une femme…



Je suis absolument de ton avis. Au Canada, c'est une véritable folie!
Dans les publications officielles surtout, on lit toutes sortes d'absurdités. Je me suis imaginé d'autres cas: le victim à côté de la victime, le sentinel à côté de la sentinelle. N'est-il pas curieux que les nouveautés terminologiques vont dans une seule direction? On ne parle jamais de la masculinisation de certains rôles ou professions?

Mais de toute évidence, on dit toujours Maître Dupont, jamais Maîtresse Dupont, en parlant d'un(e) avocat(e).

En fin de compte, pour ne pas offenser le beau sexe, on a créé ces variantes, mais ce faisant, on a établi une autre distinction.

Marie n'est pas professeur tout court, c'est une femme professeur. C'est comme s'il y avait deux "genres" de professeur!

Comme toi, je ne peux pas me servir de ces formes!


----------



## Maître Capello

Au fait, que les féministes se rassurent, on dit _sage-femme_ même en parlant d'un homme ! → _Il est sage-femme_


----------



## itka

Non ! J'ai entendu il y a peu une masculinisation de la profession ! C'était si ridicule que je l'ai oubliée aussitôt ... C'est malin !  Mais je crois bien qu'ils ont dit "sage-homme" (émission "Les Maternelles" sur la 5, le matin).  Le ridicule ne tue plus en France !

Quand à Anne, je lui souhaite d'être un excellent peintre !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui oui, il est sage-femme et siège aux prud'hommes... Quant aux peintres, il y en a qui prennent leur homme de ménage comme modèle ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama said:


> Oui, c'est un grand débat et on peut ne pas être d'accord, mais bon, c'est une _tendance_, qui peut aller là contre...


Je sais que cette remarque ne s'adressait pas à moi, cependant je tiens à préciser que je trouve la féminisation et éventuellement la masculinisation des noms de professions qui étaient par le passé réservées à un sexe tout à fait normales, en tant qu'elles reflètent la réalité sociale du monde occidental.

Il est néanmoins généralement difficile, passé un certain âge, d'adopter de nouvelles appellations, et je reconnais de bonne grâce que ma réticence vis-à-vis de certaines formes nouvelles en dit plus long sur mes propres habitudes que sur la valeur intrinsèque de ces termes.



			
				Maître Capello said:
			
		

> Au secours ! Je les abhorre ! Pour moi, c'est _*un* peintre, *un* professeur, *un*_ écrivain, etc., que ce soit un homme ou une femme… Par contre on peut dire _*une* artiste_…


Tiens donc, et pour quelle raison raisonnable ? Que peut-on invoquer sinon la ténacité désespérée d'antiques traditions ?


----------



## dicomec

Au Canada je crois qu'on aura adopté l'habitude de dire présidente, etc., mais en France l'on se sert moins de ces expressions.  On dit plutôt, Madame le Président, etc.  Selon la grammaire française, Président, docteur, etc., sont des mots masculins, comme le livre ou le chien.  On réserve les féminins pour - par exemple - le feminin de gars est (péj.) garce.


----------



## Calamitintin

Il me semble qu'il y a une différence entre docteur et médecin : le premier est un titre et concerne beaucoup de non-médecins, le second est une profession. Monsieur le docteur n'est pas possible car cela revient plus ou moins à dire monsieur le monsieur (non ? je suis pas très sûre). Il faut dire Docteur tout court. Quant à médecin il y a un fil sur la féminisation des titres pas très loin, avec Anne le peintre  !


----------



## Ploupinet

dicomec said:


> Au Canada je crois qu'on aura adopté l'habitude de dire présidente, etc., mais en France l'on se sert moins de ces expressions.  On dit plutôt, Madame le Président, etc.  Selon la grammaire française, Président, docteur, etc., sont des mots masculins, comme le livre ou le chien.  On réserve les féminins pour - par exemple - le feminin de gars est (péj.) garce.


Non, en France on utilise sans aucun problème "présidente" !
Le problème concerne des titres, où "livre" et "chien" n'ont pas leur place (d'autant plus que "chien" a bel et bien un féminin...). "Docteur" a d'ailleurs aussi son féminin, mais... Voir post précédent pour plus d'infos


----------



## Aoyama

> Que peut-on invoquer sinon la ténacité désespérée d'antiques traditions ?


 Le débat risque ici de bifurquer un peu, mais on peut aussi s'interroger sur certains usages :
on dira sans problème "une inspectrice des impôts" mais plutôt "une femme inspecteur de police", pourquoi ?
On trouve aussi auteur*e* , de pair avec aut*rice* . Ce dernier serait d'ailleurs plus conforme à la logique de la langue.

Que la grammaire soit sexiste, on le savait déjà. Qu'on doive y remédier par des artifices extravagants n'est peut-être pas la meilleure idée.

Entre les _antiques traditions_ et le besoin douteux de devoir modifier des usages ancrés (mais qui n'étaient pas, j'ose penser, si dérangeants), on sera bien en peine ...


----------



## Maître Capello

egueule said:


> Tiens donc, et pour quelle raison raisonnable ? Que peut-on invoquer sinon la ténacité désespérée d'antiques traditions ?


Simplement le refus du politiquement correct idiot prôné par certaines personnes… Pour moi, puisque ces termes de profession désignent avant tout une *fonction*, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi il faudrait inventer des féminins ou des masculins qui n'existent pas !

Exemples qui frisent le ridicule:

une plombière
un sage-homme
une professeuse, une professoresse
une autoresse, une autrice
une pasteuse, une pastoresse, une pastrice… et pourquoi pas plutôt une pastourelle ?
une maçonne (N.B.: ne pas oublier la cédille !)
une écrivaine (c'est un écrit vain )
Au fait, on dit bien tant pour une femme qu'un homme : _c'est *une* personnne intelligente_. Faudrait-il vraiment dire au nom de l'égalité des sexes : _c'est un person intelligent_ ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama, ce n'est pas la grammaire qui est sexiste, mais plutôt la société qu'elle reflète. Si la société évolue, la grammaire doit suivre, point à la ligne. Les changements se font rarement autrement que dans la douleur et les grincements de dents.

Maître Capello, je suis moi-même une vieille maçonne, mais je me soigne.
 p.s. Bien le bonjour à Mme ton boulanger.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il y a quelque temps, c'était le fait qu'une femme puisse peindre (ou sculpter) qui choquait. A ce jour, c'est _une peintre_ qui choque. Le progrès est en marche...
Les grammairiens ont certainement un avis des plus autorisés (comme toujours), mais mon opinion est que c'est plutôt aux femmes de décider du nom qu'elle veulent donner à des professions que nous (les hommes) ne leur permettons que depuis peu !


----------



## geostan

Mais justement, même parmi les femmes les avis sont partagés. Certaines aiment l'idée des nouvelles formes; d'autres au contraire croient qu'il s'agit d'une autre forme de discrimination, se demandant: "Pourquoi ne suis-je pas simplement professeur? Pourquoi est-il question aussi de mon sexe?"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geostan said:


> Mais justement, même parmi les femmes les avis sont partagés. [...]


Et les avis auront du mal à être même partagés si les formes féminines sont refusées par la moitié de la population. 
Pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix, et indiquer aux apprenants de notre langue quand les deux formes existent ?


----------



## geostan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix, et indiquer aux apprenants de notre langue quand les deux formes existent ?



J'ose croire que les apprenants n'auront pas droit au vote.


----------



## Aoyama

> les formes féminines sont refusées par la moitié de la population.


Dans mes plus terribles cauchemars, je ne peux pas imaginer un monde où on REFUSERAIT les formes féminines ... Il  ne me resterait plus qu'à déménager.


----------



## itka

Chaque fois que je lis des discussions à ce sujet, je me fais la même réflexion : pour moi, la langue n'évolue pas sur commande, fût-ce de l'Académie ! La langue est avant tout "vivante" et si une innovation apparaît, c'est le plus souvent contre les avis autorisés et non pour se conformer à ceux-ci...

La beauté, la rigueur, la logique ou toute autre qualité au nom de laquelle on préconise telle ou telle chose, n'ont que peu de poids au regard du simple sentiment des locuteurs.

Si une nouveauté est sentie comme nécessaire, elle apparaîtra envers et contre tous. C'est flagrant en ce qui concerne le lexique (regardez simplement les "nouveaux mots"). La phonologie évolue le plus souvent sans même qu'on en ait conscience (_[in] et [un]_) et les modifications de la syntaxe, bien qu'elles _(malgré qu'elles)_ suscitent des hauts-le-coeur, poursuivent implacablement leur progression dans la langue.

Alors, inutile de nous tourmenter pour savoir ce qu'il adviendra de la féminisation des noms de professions. Attendons simplement et nous verrons si la langue les accepte ou les rejette. 

Personnellement, je ne crois pas que la situation des femmes en sera changée d'un iota, qu'elles soient des maçonnes ou des professeuses. L'important est qu'elles aient accès à ces métiers...


----------



## FélixT

Bonjour,

je me demandais quoi faire dans le cas d'un e-mail de compagnie contenant plusieurs appellations d'emploi en matière de féminisation des noms.

Je ne fais que vérifier la traduction d'un autre, mais dans le e-mail, j'ai par exemple:

"Vous devez demander à votre superviseur(e).

Et chaque adjectif a un petit (e) à la fin, pour indiquer que les femmes peuvent également superviser. Je comprends le principe et tout, mais je trouve sincèrement que ça nuit à la lecture du texte. Donc je voulais savoir s'il y a des règles officielles pour ça.


----------



## pejies

Il n'y a pas véritablement de règles spéciales, mais...
Dans le cas de superviseur(e), si l'on sait que la personne est une femme, il faut en théorie féminiser la profession.
Par contre, s'il s'agit d'un terme générique (le superviseur en général), la règle est d'user du mot au masculin.
Enfin s'il s'agit d'une fonction (ex: ministre) et non d'un emploi, on n'accorde jamais en genre: la ministre, ça n'existe pas.


----------



## Anne345

Attention, l'usage diffère entre la France et le Québec.
Féminisation des titres et des textes


----------



## pejies

Désolé, je n'avais pas vu que vous étiez au Québec!
J'ai rapidement lu le document du lien et il me semble bien qu'il s'agisse de recommandations et non pas de règles impératives.
Donc chacun son choix!


----------



## mcdonald

Effectivement, le Québec s'est avancé en matière de féminisation des noms. L'équité entre les hommes et les femmes au travail est un dossier politique qui est encore très actif ici.


----------



## Nzdancer

Donc on ne peut pas dire (une) médecin?


----------



## dicomec

On dit Salut les enfants, etc., mais je crois qu'avec les titres, on dit par préférence:  Bonjour Maître Lefêvre, Bonjour Docteur Bonami, etc. bien que le sujet soit femme ou homme.


----------



## Reliure

Ploupinet said:


> Non, en France on utilise sans aucun problème "présidente" !
> Le problème concerne des titres, où "livre" et "chien" n'ont pas leur place (d'autant plus que "chien" a bel et bien un féminin...). "Docteur" a d'ailleurs aussi son féminin, mais... Voir post précédent pour plus d'infos


En fait il me semble que si fort heureusement maintenant "présidente est l'équivallent de "président", originellement dire: "Madame la présidente" c'etait parler de l'épouse du président.
IDEM pour "ambassadrice", le mot pour la fonction étant bel et bien :"ambassadeur"(je parle là de diplomatie).


----------



## Reliure

Calamitintin said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a une différence entre docteur et médecin : le premier est un titre et concerne beaucoup de non-médecins, le second est une profession. Monsieur le docteur n'est pas possible car cela revient plus ou moins à dire monsieur le monsieur (non ? je suis pas très sûre). Il faut dire Docteur tout court. Quant à médecin il y a un fil sur la féminisation des titres pas très loin, avec Anne le peintre  !


"Monsieur le docteur " n'est certes pas ce qu'il faudrait dire, mais c'est un usage qui à mon avis est hérité de l'époque où les personnes les plus instruites du village étaient supposées être les médecins.

J'imagine que les titres des autres professions nécessitant de longues études ont eu d'abord d'autres appellations que doctorat, et que c'est ainsi qu'on pense spontanément au médecin quand on entend "docteur", aujourd'hui au point de croire que c'est une profession...


----------



## Chimel

Nzdancer said:


> Donc on ne peut pas dire (une) médecin?


Médecin est un cas difficile parce que le féminin "médecine" désigne déjà la discipline. On ne dit donc pas "une médecine" comme on dit "une avocate".

Concrètement:
- dans certains cas, on n'a pas besoin d'article: elle est médecin, elle a travaillé comme médecin en Afrique...

- avec un nom de famille, on dit dans les deux cas "le docteur X" (et presque jamais "la doctoresse X"). A l'hôpital, on vous dit par exemple "attendez quelques minutes, le docteur Dumont va vous recevoir" et si vous n'êtes jamais allé chez lui/elle, vous ne pouvez pas savoir à l'avance s'il s'agit d'un homme ou d'une femme.
Mais on commence parfois à entendre aussi "*la* docteur Dumont"

- s'il faut un article, on a le choix entre "une médecin" er "une femme médecin". Pour ma part, je n'aime pas trop le premier, qui heurte un peu mon oreille, sauf s'il y a d'autres éléments (adjectifs...) qui "féminisent" aussi toute l'expression. Ainsi, j'aurai tendance à dire:
"c'est une excellente médecin" ("excellent*e*" marque bien le féminin et coupe l'association entre "une" et "médecin")
mais
"c'est une femme médecin qui a une excellente réputation"

Mais c'est très personnel...


----------



## itka

Pour moi, pas _"d'excellente médecin"_.  Cet accord au féminin d'un mot masculin est très choquant.
Je trouve assez ridicule cette volonté de féminiser à tout prix des mots qui sont masculins. Ça n'empêche en rien ces métiers d'être exercés par des femmes ! Va-t-on masculiniser _la sentinelle_ au prétexte que 99% d'entre elles sont des hommes ?

Donc, pour moi, c'est le docteur X.
_Le docteur X est une femme._
Si je lui écris, ce sera : _"Madame le Docteur,..."_
Si je lui parle : _"Docteur..."_
Si je parle d'elle : _"le docteur X"._


----------



## Chimel

Donc tu dirais, en parlant d'elle: _C'est une excellente femme médecin_? ou: _C'est une excellente doctoresse?_ ou: _C'est un excellent docteur_?

Un adjectif accordé au féminin avec un nom masculin est évidemment non seulement choquant mais même carrément fautif, sauf à considérer que _médecin_ est un terme qui peut être à la fois masculin et féminin, comme _secrétaire_ ou _journaliste_. Le Petit Robert dit que le féminin _la médecin_ est rare, ce qui est vrai, mais il se peut que l'usage évolue dans ce sens (ça me semble d'ailleurs être le cas).

Etant moi-même d'un naturel prudent, j'évite pour l'instant autant que possible d'utiliser _médecin_ au féminin, mais je n'exclus pas que cela puisse devenir courant et même admis dans un avenir plus ou moins rapproché.


----------



## itka

> Etant moi-même d'un naturel prudent, j'évite pour l'instant autant que possible d'utiliser _médecin_ au féminin,


 Voilà. Je crois que c'est la position unanime des francophones : éviter au maximum tous ces mots-pièges et s'arranger pour changer la phrase !
_"Le docteur X ? Elle est vraiment très bien, comme docteur !"_


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Voilà. Je crois que c'est la position unanime des francophones : éviter au maximum tous ces mots-pièges et s'arranger pour changer la phrase !


Oui, c'est une position pragmatique qui est généralement la mienne... mais qui me dérange aussi un peu par son aspect "bricolage".

C'est lorsque je parle une langue étrangère et que je ne la maîtrise pas parfaitement que je suis amené à faire ce genre de tour de passe-passe (dire les choses un peu autrement qu'on l'aurait voulu parce qu'on a un doute sur l'exactitude de la formulation). Dans la mienne, il me semble normal de pouvoir dire ce que je veux comme je le veux, sans devoir m'embarrasser de contorsions.

A fortiori quand il m'arrive de l'enseigner ! C'est gênant de devoir dire à des étrangers: écoutez, on ne sait pas très bien nous-mêmes ce qu'il en est, débrouillez-vous pour formuler les choses autrement...

Alors parfois, à mon petit micro-niveau de locuteur lambda, je participe à ce que je crois être l'évolution inéluctable de la langue en disant "une excellente médecin".


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Le Petit Robert dit que le féminin _la médecin_ est rare, ce qui est vrai, mais il se peut que l'usage évolue dans ce sens (ça me semble d'ailleurs être le cas).
> [...]
> Alors parfois, à mon petit micro-niveau de locuteur lambda, je participe à ce que je crois être l'*évolution inéluctable *de la langue en disant "une excellente médecin".


Pour ma part, bien au contraire, je n'y crois pas du tout !
Je ne pense pas avoir jamais entendu _une médecin_, qui me choque à peine moins que _une excellente médecin_, et dont je n'ai pas du tout l'impression que l'emploi se répande.

Je suis totalement d'accord avec Itka elle dit que vouloir coûte que coûte trouver un féminin à chaque nom de profession est inutile et même ridicule. Il existe des noms de profession de genre masculin (_médecin_, _ingénieur_), d'autres, plus rares il est vrai, de genre féminin (_sentinelle_, _sage-femme_), sans que ça n'ait le moindre rapport avec le sexe de la personne qui l'exerce.

L'Académie est d'ailleurs également de cet avis, et je partage entièrement sa conclusion […] :


> Comme l’Académie française le soulignait déjà en 1984, l’instauration progressive d’une réelle égalité entre les hommes et les femmes dans la vie politique et économique rend indispensable la préservation de dénominations collectives et neutres, donc le maintien du genre non marqué chaque fois que l’usage le permet. Le choix systématique et irréfléchi de formes féminisées établit au contraire, à l’intérieur même de la langue, une ségrégation qui va l’encontre du but recherché.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Pour moi, pas _"d'excellente médecin"_.  Cet accord au féminin d'un mot masculin est très choquant.
> Je trouve assez ridicule cette volonté de féminiser à tout prix des mots qui sont masculins. Ça n'empêche en rien ces métiers d'être exercés par des femmes ! Va-t-on masculiniser _la sentinelle_ au prétexte que 99% d'entre elles sont des hommes ?
> 
> Donc, pour moi, c'est le docteur X.
> _Le docteur X est une femme._
> Si je lui écris, ce sera : _"Madame le Docteur,..."_
> Si je lui parle : _"Docteur..."_
> Si je parle d'elle : _"le docteur X"._



Je suis entièrement de ton avis. Et est-ce que le masculin de la victime et le victim?


----------



## Aoyama

Trouver un féminin pour toutes les professions (surtout celles occupées naguère par les hommes) est un problème récurrent à notre époque.
On s'emploie à trouver (ou à combattre) le sexisme dans la grammaire ou l'orthographe. On connaît "auteure" ou "professeure" ...
Bizarrement (et heureusement) on ne connaît pas "docteure" (mais, pourquoi pas ?) même si on le trouve pour les grades universitaires, récemment ("docteure d'université").
Doctoresse (comme Suissesse) existe, mais est pratiquement inusité de nos jours, le mot est vieilli, probablement à cause de la terminaison -esse qui est un peu tombée en désuétude (et qui fait penser à "gonzesse").
Le plus simple, c'est bien :


> _Le docteur X est une femme._
> Si je lui écris, ce sera : _"Madame le Docteur,..."_
> Si je lui parle : _"Docteur..."_
> Si je parle d'elle : _"le docteur X"._


ou aussi, selon le cas :


> une femme médecin


J'éviterais "une médecin".


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Au Québec, la féminisation des titres est depuis longtemps entrée dans l'usage, et les règles de « rédaction épicène » sont très élaborées et... pas faciles à maîtriser. 

Recommandations de l'OQLF, au sujet de docteur/médecin : 





> La forme _docteur*e*_ a été recommandée par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.
> Cette appellation désigne aussi bien la personne qui est titulaire d'un doctorat que celle qui pratique la médecine. En Europe, la forme _doctoresse_ est aussi utilisée pour cette dernière
> 
> L ‘emploi de la forme épicène, _*une *médecin_, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.


 
À l'oral... le *e *ne s'entend pas. Aucun problème. 

Je n'écrirais pas _Madame le/la docteur(e). _Pour moi c'est un ou l'autre. 
- Madame Machin (dans le cas d'une correspondance où le titre n'importe pas)
- Docteur(e) Machin (si je m'adresse au/à la médecin, à titre professionnel) 

L'accord au féminin _une excellente médecin_ me choque tout autant que vous; c'est très laid.  Par contre _une médecin_ (sans adjectif) me dérange moins_._ Cela dit, je l'ai rarement entendu, et je ne serais pas portée à le dire. Je dis : _unetelle est un bon médecin._ 

_Femme docteur / médecin / ingénieur, etc_. m'énerve! 


> Par ailleurs, le procédé de formation qui consiste à ajouter le nom _femme_ à une appellation au masculin, par exemple _femme-ingénieur_ ou _femme-médecin_, n’est pas retenu puisqu’il empêche l’emploi d’une forme féminine proprement dite ou l’emploi au féminin d’une forme épicène. *Source*


 
Et puis, si on dit _une bonne avocate ou directrice/une avocate ou directrice compétente_, rien n'empêche de dire _une bonne docteure / une docteure compétente._ Non? 

Honnêtement? Je trouverais plus facile de ne pas devoir tout féminiser. Disons que directeur(trice) chevronné(e) / infimier(ère) autorisé(e)... ça devient pénible à lire. 
Mais bon, ce sont les règles à suivre. 

Mais au fait, si on demandait aux principales intéressées ce qu'elles préfèrent, entre un(e) médecin / docteur(e) / ingénieur(e)? 
Ensuite, on fera avec... cas par cas. 

À ce sujet : 
*questions fréquentes sur la féminisation* (en particulier # 7, 11 et 12) et aussi *noms féminins en "eure"*


Note : j'imagine bien mal un homme exercer le métier de sage femme. 
Geostan : désolée, mais je ne trouve pas très pertinent l'exemple de « victime », qui n'a rien à voir avec un titre de profession.


----------



## Aoyama

Le débat sur la féminisation des noms en -eur semble être différent , en France et au Québec.
En France on montre plus de résistance sur cette terminaison (e) qui semble être une mauvaise greffe.
Il y a peut-être plus de _tolérance_ pour les néologismes au Québec.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Il y a peut-être plus de _tolérance_ pour les néologismes au Québec.


 Ça me semble évident.

À moins qu'il y ait plus de féministes au sein de l'OQLF.  Honnêtement, qu'on le mette ou non, ce « e », ne me dérange pas. 
Mais comme au Québec, on nous oblige à féminiser les titres, disons qu'entre _docteure_ et _doctoresse_... je choisis sans hésiter le premier.


----------



## tilt

Le problème est que la forme _docteure _n'a aucune justification étymologique ni grammaticale. _Doctrice _ou _docteuse_ seraient moins aberrants, je trouve !
Depuis longtemps je suis conscient des difficultés d'être femme dans nos sociétés, mais je persiste à trouver ridicule de voir du sexisme dans le fait que _docteur _est un mot masculin. La femelle du _sapeur-pompier_ est-elle _la sapeuse-pompière_ ? 

Car enfin, pourquoi ne féminiser que les noms de profession ?
Il faudrait étendre le principe à tous les mots susceptibles de désigner quelqu'un, et pour les deux genres : _*une *être, *une *personnage, *un *person(ne ?), *un* créature..._
On marche sur la tête... 

Quant aux hommes exerçant la profession de sage-femme, c'est une réalité : en France, le métier est ouvert aux hommes depuis 1982. Quand il faut faire ressortir le sexe du professionnel, on dit _un homme sage-femme_, tout comme on dit _une femme médecin_.


----------



## Aoyama

Tilt a tout à fait raison, mais cette raison, on le déplorera, n'est pas partagée.
On pourrait aussi très bien avoir "plombière" (mais ce serait une glace), "éboueuse" (il y en a en Allemagne et au Japon), "croque-morte" etc.
Pour homme sage-femme, j'aurais pensé plutôt "accoucheur" ... Mais que penser de "faiseuse d'ange" (au masculin).
Les langues qui utilisent des idéogrammes (comme le chinois et le japonais) ont résolu le problème en changeant l'idéogramme à la fin du mot (celui signifiant homme pour femme, ou inversement). Mais ce n'est pas si simple : infirmière n'est pas vraiment le féminin d'infirmier (même si cela peut le devenir).
Ne pas confondre féminisation avec féminisme. Même si la langue réflète un état d'esprit, la grammaire ne fait pas (ou ne doit pas faire) de politique.


> Quand il faut faire ressortir le sexe du professionnel


 ouille youille ...


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, on ne dit jamais _la médecin_, mais on dit assez souvent _la doctoresse_, encore que beaucoup – comme moi – disent _le docteur_. (Voir aussi ce qu'en dit le TLFi s.v. _doctoresse_.)

D'un autre côté, en Suisse, comme les imbéciles qui décident de ce genre de choses se croient plus malins que tous les autres, on a inventé des féminins que l'on ne trouve pas dans les autres pays, comme _la cheffe_ , _l'inventeuse_ re- ou _l'assesseuse_ re-re-…

Cela dit, je tiens à signaler que la BDL se fourvoie souvent pour ce qui est des termes spécifiques à la Suisse. Ainsi, en Romandie, on ne dit par exemple *pas* _autrice_, _clergesse,_ ni _pastoresse_… Dans ce dernier cas, on dit _pasteure_, que je trouve tout aussi ridicule que les autres. D'ailleurs, moi, pour me moquer de ces aberrations , je dis _pastourelle_, un terme qui existe depuis fort longtemps !


----------



## Chimel

Ma préoccupation n'est pas de type "féministe" (effectivement, si c'était le cas, comme le fait remarquer Tilt, pourquoi s'arrêter aux noms de métiers: le tout premier combat linguistico-féministe devrait être de s'attaquer au double sens de "homme" en français pour dire par exemple "les premiers pas de l'être humain sur la Lune"): ma préoccupation est de type purement linguistique (et pédagogique).

On a une catégorie lexicale bien définie, à savoir les noms de métiers. De tous temps, il a été d'usage de féminiser ces noms, _à mesure bien sûr que le besoin s'en faisait sentir_. On ne trouvera sans doute pas d'exemple de "une dentiste"dans des textes anciens parce qu'il n'était pas besoin de le dire, mais dès le moment où des femmes ont commencé à exercer cette profession, le nom s'est tout naturellement féminisé: un nom au départ uniquement masculin est devenu masculin *et* féminin.

Personne n'y a trouvé à redire, je pense? Personne n'y a vu un quelconque "combat féministe"? Et lorsque de nouveaux métiers apparaissent, ils trouvent tout de suite une double forme, de manière tout aussi naturelle: un programmeur/une programmeuse, un laborantin/une laborantine... Si le penchant naturel de la langue française était que la forme masculine désigne indifféremment les deux sexes, ne verrait-on pas ce principe aussi à l'oeuvre lorsque des néologismes se créent?

Il est un fait qu'un problème technique se pose dans un nombre restreint de cas. "Médecin" en est un, mais il y en a d'autres, bien connus. C'est, j'insiste là-dessus, une question purement technique et grandement liée au hasard: si notre oreille n'était pas déjà habituée à "médecine" dans l'autre sens, la féminisation de ce nom se serait faite sans problème. Et on n'y verrait pas plus un combat féministe que pour "avocate".

La question est dès lors: faut-il s'incliner devant cette difficulté technique, avec pour conséquence de devoir parfois "tourner sa phrase autrement", comme dans l'excellent exemple fourni par Itka? Mais n'est-ce pas un aveu de faiblesse? Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette langue qui est contrainte de bricoler des solutions de fortune, de contourner un problème? Et comment enseigner et justifier cela à nos amis étrangers qui l'apprennent?

Ou bien faut-il tenter de trouver une solution technique, peut-être pas idéale, mais acceptable?

Bref, je ne sais pas si l'usage évolue déjà vers "une médecin", mais je souhaite que tôt ou tard il le fasse.


----------



## itka

> j'imagine bien mal un homme exercer le métier de sage femme.


Il y en a pourtant ! Pas beaucoup, mais il y en a... et ils s'appellent des "hommes sages-femmes".


----------



## Aoyama

> ils s'appellent des "hommes sages-femmes".


C'est ce que dit Tilt aussi. Moi j'opterais pour "homme accoucheur" car un homme ... ne peut pas être une femme, sage ou pas ...
Pour cheffe (Me. Ca.), le mot est courant en France. Mais tiens, je me demande si pour "cheftaine" il y a un "cheftain" (ou alors juste un chef).
Le vrai problème c'est que si on commence à vouloir bisexualiser tout, on ne finira jamais et on s'expose à des choses ridicules.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Et on n'y verrait pas plus un combat féministe que pour "avocate".


Le fait est que le mot _avocate_ est apparu dans la langue française, mais pour désigner la femme de l'avocat, comme l'ambassadrice pour l'ambassadeur. Par glissement de sens, il est devenu synonyme de _femme avocat_, bien avant que le politiquement correct ne vienne récupérer le féminisme (alors qu'il y aurait tant de choses tellement plus importantes à faire pour l'égalité de sexes).



Aoyama said:


> Moi j'opterais pour "homme accoucheur" car un homme ... ne peut pas être une femme, sage ou pas ...


Le hic, c'est que la sage-femme est bien plus qu'une accoucheuse.
Et qu'_accoucheur_ existe, mais n'est pas le masculin de _accoucheuse_.
Amusantes subtilités de la langue... 

Ceci dit, même si ce débat est passionnant, je crains que nous ne nous éloignions que trop de la question originale, et des règles des forums.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Le problème est que la forme _docteure _n'a aucune justification étymologique ni grammaticale. _Doctrice _ou _docteuse_ seraient moins aberrants, je trouve !


 _Doctrice_, à la rigueur (sur le modèle de _traducteur/traductrice_) (quoique... je n'aime pas le son) mais docteuse est ma fois... bien laid. _Ingénieuse/gouverneuse_ le seraient tout autant. Et le féminin officiel de _contrôleur_ (le titre, pas l'adjectif) est _contrôleuse_ mais moi, je n'aime pas.

Il y a bien infirmier/infirmière, boulanger/boulangère, avocat/avocate.



> Depuis longtemps je suis conscient des difficultés d'être femme dans nos sociétés, mais je persiste à trouver ridicule de voir du sexisme dans le fait que _docteur _est un mot masculin. La femelle du _sapeur-pompier_ est-elle _la sapeuse-pompière_ ?


 Je me suis mal exprimée. Ceux qui me connaissent bien savent que je ne suis pas féministe pour 5 sous. Mais franchement... femelle... fait un peu animal, je trouve. 


> Car enfin, pourquoi ne féminiser que les noms de profession ?


La position de l'OQLF est : « reconnaissance de la présence des femmes dans la profession »
Je cite : La création de nouveaux noms féminins par l’ajout du _e_ au nom masculin en -_eur_ a permis de combler certaines lacunes lexicales*.* 


> Il faudrait étendre le principe à tous les mots susceptibles de désigner quelqu'un, et pour les deux genres : _*une *être, *une *personnage, *un *person(ne ?), *un* créature..._
> On marche sur la tête...


 Non là, il ne faudrait pas tout mélanger. 


> Quant aux hommes exerçant la profession de sage-femme, c'est une réalité : en France, le métier est ouvert aux hommes depuis 1982. Quand il faut faire ressortir le sexe du professionnel, on dit _un homme sage-femme_, tout comme on dit _une femme médecin_


 Je continue de trouver bien drôle de dire _un homme sage-femme._ Et de penser que si on dit _une médecin..._ femme est sous-entendu_._

Cet extrait de points de langue : On féminise, ou pas?


> Si vous écrivez _elle est un ingénieur compétent_, Antidote corrigera donc en remplaçant par _elle est une ingénieure compétente_. Libre à vous de refuser cette correction si vous tenez à écrire _elle est un ingénieur compétent_, mais c'est en connaissance de cause que vous le ferez. Vous saurez qu'un féminin existe pour le mot que vous employez.



Alors je répète ce que j'ai écrit dans mon premier post. Je crois que c'est à la personne qui exerce la profession de décider ce qu'elle préfère.


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Alors je répète ce que j'ai écrit dans mon premier post. Je crois que c'est à la personne qui exerce la profession de décider ce qu'elle préfère.


Hélas non, parce que:
- il y a autant d'avis différents sur la question que de personnes concernées
- si je dois parler d'une personne X, je ne peux pas chaque fois décrocher mon téléphone pour lui demander quelle est sa position.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Je me suis mal exprimée. Ceux qui me connaissent bien savent que je ne suis pas féministe pour 5 sous. Mais franchement... femelle... fait un peu animal, je trouve.


Désolé pour ce _femelle_ qui te dérange, ce n'était qu'un peu d'ironie, sans méchanceté aucune.
D'autant que contrairement à toi, j'estime être plutôt féministe ! 

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas spécialement suite à tes messages que j'ai parlé de féminisme, mais bien parce que ce sont certains mouvements féministes qui sont à l'origine de cette mode de la féminisation des noms de métier.



Nicomon said:


> La position de l'OQLF est : « reconnaissance de la présence des femmes dans la profession »
> Je cite : La création de nouveaux noms féminins par l’ajout du _e_ au nom masculin en -_eur_ a permis de *combler certaines lacunes lexicales**.*


Mais c'est bien là toute la question ! Pour moi, il n'y a aucune lacune à combler. L'affirmation donnée ici est tout à fait arbitraire. Pourquoi vouloir forcément établir une corrélation entre le genre d'un mot et le sexe de l'être qu'il désigne ? Nous savons tous qu'un rhinocéros n'est pas forcément un mâle, ni une hirondelle, une femelle, et ça ne dérange personne.
De même, un médecin est quelqu'un qui exerce la médecine ; que ce soit un homme ou une femme devrait n'avoir aucune importance, à mes yeux.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Nous savons tous qu'un rhinocéros n'est pas forcément un mâle, ni une hirondelle, une femelle, et ça ne dérange personne.
> De même, un médecin est quelqu'un qui exerce la médecine ; que ce soit un homme ou une femme devrait n'avoir aucune importance, à mes yeux.


Je ne suis pas féministe pour deux sous (c'est moins cher que le tarif de Nicomon ! ), mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce dernier point !


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas féministe pour deux sous (c'est moins cher que le tarif de Nicomon ! ), mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce dernier point !



Moi aussi!


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Nous savons tous qu'un rhinocéros n'est pas forcément un mâle, ni une hirondelle, une femelle, et ça ne dérange personne.


Je rebondis tout de même (une dernière fois? ) parce que justement, ça me "dérange" - et c'est comique, j'avais pensé à faire un parallèle avec les animaux mais j'y avais renoncé pour ne pas faire encore plus long.

Ça me dérange non pas encore une fois sur le plan de principes "égalitaires" ou "moraux" (qu'ai-je à faire des sentiments des rhinocéros et des hirondelles? ), mais sur un plan purement et exclusivement linguistique.

Pour avoir traduit des livres sur les animaux, je peux te dire que cette absence de différenciation peut être très ennuyeuse. Pour le lion et la lionne, le lecteur sait tout de suite de quel sexe il est question, mais pour d'autres espèces, il y a ambiguité.

On ne pourra hélas pas faire "la rhinocérosse" ou "l'hirondel"...  Mais on aurait furieusement envie d'introduire "la guéparde", par exemple: pour avoir une langue plus claire, plus précise, plus légère (éviter de devoir dire "le guépard femelle" etc.)

Je répète mon argument. Quand tu dis: "un médecin est quelqu'un qui exerce la médecine ; que ce soit un homme ou une femme devrait n'avoir aucune importance, à mes yeux", d'accord, mais tu devrais selon moi, dans la même logique, ne pas féminiser non plus quantité d'autres professions où la féminisation ne pose aucun problème technique. Et dire donc: "Il a épousé un journaliste très connu" alors que tu ne parles pas du tout d'un couple homosexuel. 

Si tu utilises cet argument pour le médecin, c'est uniquement (je pense) parce que, par hasard, la féminisation de ce mot pose un problème formel dans notre langue.


----------



## geostan

Pour vous donner une idée de ce qu'on écrit dans nos documents officiels, voici un paragraphe qui montre à quoi cette "folie" de féminisation des noms professionnels nous a poussés dans ma province:

_Pour avoir le droit d’enseigner dans les écoles élémentaires et secondaires financées par les fonds publics de l’Ontario, vous devez être membre en règle de l’Ordre des enseignantes et des enseignants de l’Ontario. Sont membres de l’Ordre les enseignantes et les enseignants à plein temps et à temps partiel, les agentes et agents de supervision, les directrices et directeurs d’école, les directrices et directeurs d’école adjoints, les conseillères et conseillers pédagogiques, les coordonnatrices et coordonnateurs, les enseignantes et enseignants en formation continue et les enseignantes et enseignants surnuméraires._

Imaginez tout un document alourdi de textes semblables.  Peut-être suis-je dans mon tort, mais à mon avis, c'est une pure perte d'espace, rien que pour être « politiquement correct ». 

Est-ce que le terme _enseignants_ (masculin - pluriel) ne comprend pas et les hommes et les femmes?


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Désolé pour ce _femelle_ qui te dérange, ce n'était qu'un peu d'ironie, sans méchanceté aucune.
> D'autant que contrairement à toi, j'estime être plutôt féministe !


 Je me doutais un peu qu'il s'agissait d'ironie... mais bon... je ne suis sans doute pas la seule à ne pas aimer le mot. 


> Mais c'est bien là toute la question ! Pour moi, il n'y a aucune lacune à combler.


 Enfin, je crois qu'on peut parler de lacune, si on fait le parrallèle avec les autres titres, qui sont féminisés depuis longtemps, non? _Avocate, actrice, présidente, omnipraticienne, patronne, boulangère, etc_. 





> Pourquoi vouloir forcément établir une corrélation entre le genre d'un mot et le sexe de l'être qu'il désigne ? Nous savons tous qu'un rhinocéros n'est pas forcément un mâle, ni une hirondelle, une femelle, et ça ne dérange personne.
> De même, un médecin est quelqu'un qui exerce la médecine ; que ce soit un homme ou une femme devrait n'avoir aucune importance, à mes yeux


 Ne mêlons pas tout. Il est question ici de titres de professions/métiers exercés par des personnes/des humains. Pas d'oiseaux ou de mammifères. Et non plus de génériques comme... personne ou humain, justement. Il y a des Français et des Françaises. Bien d'accord; que le/la médecin soit un homme ou une femme n'a aucune importance et n'a rien à voir avec sa compétence (ou absence de). Ne disons donc pas une femme médecin. On dit un élève/un*e* élève. Pas un élève fille.  Comme on dit : _un/une astronaute / gestionnaire / témoin / réceptionniste / secrétaire..._ Personne ne dirait _un homme réceptionniste / une femme secrétaire. _Pour médecin, c'est pareil. _Un/un*e* médecin._ Tout court. J'avoue par contre que _*la* médecin_ m'agace un peu.


geostan said:


> Est-ce que le terme _enseignants_ (masculin - pluriel) ne comprend pas et les hommes et les femmes?


 Je suis de la vieille école où l'on nous enseignait que le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin. Alors oui, je dis comme toi _qu'enseignants_ englobe les deux. Et tant pis s'il y a 75 enseignantes et un seul enseignant dans le groupe. Dans ce cas, on parle de *grammaire. *


> _- L’enseignante Julie Thériault est un des enseignants les plus réputés de la province _[hommes et femmes confondus]. Cela n’équivaut pas à : _L’enseignante Julie Thériault est une des enseignantes les plus réputées de la province _[parmi les seules femmes].
> 
> _- La formulation au masculin pluriel est générique et inclut donc l’homme et la femme._


 Mais il ne faudrait pas confondre non plus _rédaction épicène/non sexiste_ - comme le texte ridiculement lourd cité par Geostan -  et *féminisation des titres*. Dirais-tu... _Madame Machin est enseignant_? Moi, pas. _Madame Chose est le directeur de l'école/un gérant de magasin_? Non plus. _Madame Tartempion est coiffeur_? Toujours pas.

Et c'est précisément parce que la plupart des titres de professions ont un équivalent féminin que l'OLF recommande/suggère de féminiser les _docteur, ingénieur_, etc.​
Non, les formes _docteur*e* _et _ingénieur*e*_ ne sont pas encore au dictionnaire. Mais on trouve dans le Petit Robert des exemples comme : _un*e* ingénieur_ / _Madame X, ingénieur civil*e. *_Quant à féminiser l'article et l'adjectif, autant féminiser le substantif aussi. Non? Peut-être pas.​
Avant que je ne passe à un autre fil, ces liens vers des articles de l'ATILF : *Femme, j'écris ton nom* et en particulier *cette page* (règles 3.1 rem. 2 et 3.3a - rem. 1).


----------



## acemach

> Pourquoi vouloir forcément établir une corrélation entre le genre d'un mot et le sexe de l'être qu'il désigne ? Nous savons tous qu'un rhinocéros n'est pas forcément un mâle, ni une hirondelle, une femelle, et ça ne dérange personne.
> De même, un médecin est quelqu'un qui exerce la médecine ; que ce soit un homme ou une femme devrait n'avoir aucune importance, à mes yeux





> Ne mêlons pas tout. Il est question ici de titres de métiers/professions exercées par des personnes/des humains. Pas d'oiseaux ou de mammifères. Et non plus de génériques comme... personne ou humain, justement. Il y a des Français et des Françaises.



Je suis d'accord avec geostan en disant que peut-être il y a trop de 'politiquement correct' attaché à cette question.

Je ne suis qu'un humble étudiant de votre belle langue, mais de mon expérience avec les langues en général, l'intuition d'un locuteur natif est mieux. Donc je suis de la même avis aussi avec tilt.
Certes, Nicomon a raison. Les gens ne sont pas du même niveau avec les animaux. Mais, en ce qui concerne la grammaire, cela n'a pas à faire une différènce.

Depuis que j'ai commencé d'apprendre les genres du français, j'ai toujours noté qu'ils sont arbitraires. La plupart du temps, ils n'a rien à voir avec les choses qu'ils décrivent. Certains animaux ont une 2 formes d'appellation, et certains n'en ont qu'une. C'est pareil avec les professions. La profession de médicin a existé depuis longtemps dans une forme seulement, et pour ma part, je ne vois pas à quoi cela sert, de la donner, et de donner toutes les professions, une autre methode de dire la même chose. Le genre d'une personne ne fait pas une partie importante de son travail. Lorsqu'on parle d'_un médicin_, je pense à cette personne comme médicin, et pas comme homme ou femme. Je ne suis pas anti-féministe, mais si une forme alternative ne va pas aux oreilles des locuteurs natifs, si elle vous sonne étrange, il n'y a pas de raison d'en avoir une. Cela ne devrait pas s'imposer, tout simplement. C'est pareil pour les professions traditionellement féminines, comme sage-femme.

Et en plus, il y a beaucoup d'implications, liées avec le préjugé selon le genre. On ne peut pas nier la verité triste qu'il existe encore. Dans certains cas, ce serait plus prudent d'utiliser un nom neutre, dont on ne peut pas discerner le genre de la personne.

Cela dit, je pense que vous les français (ou canadiens ), qui avez toujours mis en forme votre propre langue, étes bien capables de décider d'accepter ou de rejeter ces termes dans l'usage quotidienne. Votre langue est assez belle, et je serais content même si rien n'est changé. =]

[…]

Ace


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Si tu utilises cet argument pour le médecin, c'est uniquement (je pense) parce que, par hasard, la féminisation de ce mot pose un problème formel dans notre langue.


 J'avais raté ce bout là. C'est - vous l'aurez compris - ce que je pense aussi. 

Je trouve évidemment ridicules et pénibles à lire les textes truffés de « doublets » qui se veulent « anti sexistes »,  comme celui que Geostan a mis au #83. Si on m'y autorisait, je mettrais tout au masculin (ou tout au féminin - par ex. dans le cas d'une offre d'emploi susceptible d'intéresser surtout les femmes) en ajoutant quelque chose du genre :
_Dans ce document, le masculin (féminin) est utilisé sans aucune discrimination et dans le seul but d'alléger le texte. _

Mais le fait demeure que de tout temps, on a féminisé les titres de métiers. Ce à quoi je m'oppose - et je ne suis pas la seule -c'est d'ajouter le mot femme devant ceux qui ne le sont pas.



> Toutefois, la recommandation du recours à la formation _femme_ + substantif a été abandonnée parce que celle-ci a été jugée inopérante en matière d’égalité. Par exemple, l’appellation _femme-ingénieur _est apparue, sans doute parce que sans l’équivalent _homme-ingénieur_, de niveau inférieur à l’_ingénieur_ tout court. Une féminisation plus directe, par la morphologie avec l’ajout d’un _e_ (_ingénieure_) plutôt que par la composition lexicale avec l’ajout du substantif _femme_, est maintenant recommandée. *Source*


 Et celle-ci, du GDT :


> Le terme _médecin_ s'emploie tant pour désigner un homme qu'une femme : _un médecin_, _une médecin_. En outre, l'appellation _femme médecin_, qui est souvent utilisée dans la langue courante, n'est plus retenue. Le terme _médecine_, qui porte à confusion avec l'appellation de la profession, est à éviter.


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, ici, un exemple clair du _dévoiement_ de quelque chose qui au départ a de bonnes intentions (le "politiquement correct", visant à donner aux femmes une place égale à celle  des hommes), mais qui finit, tristement, par tomber dans le ridicule.
Si on va jusqu'au bout de cette logique, pourquoi ne pas aussi abolir la sacro-sainte règle du "masculin l'emportant sur le féminin" pour les accords ? Même si ce masculin peut aussi être pris pour un _neutre_ ...


----------



## Nicomon

Preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas... *Droits de l'homme ou de la personne*? 

Mais on s'éloigne terriblement de l'objet de ce fil... féminisation du titre « médecin ».  

Le fait de féminiser un titre individuel n'oblige personne à écrire des textes ridicules de ce genre, en ayant systématiquement recours aux doublets. 

Pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse : *Féminisation et rédaction épicène* et sur *cette page* (2 exemples de textes) quelques principes généraux 
(vous admettrez que le 1er texte est un peu moins pénible que le 2e)


----------



## Chimel

Un texte très intéressant et très brillant de JF Revel sur la féminisation des noms de métier a été mis en référence sur un autre fil […].

Si je puis me permettre de contester l'auteur sur un point: le problème n'est pas dû à l'absence d'un genre neutre en français. Il se pose aussi dans une langue comme l'allemand, qui ne le résout *pas* à l'aide de son genre neutre.

La grande différence entre ces deux langues, sur ce point, me semble plutôt être la facilité et la régularité avec laquelle l'allemand peut créer des termes dérivés. Dans le cas présent, il suffit d'ajouter le suffixe _-in_ au nom de métier et le tour est joué.

On retrouve d'ailleurs cela au niveau des noms d'habitants: l'allemand ajoute le suffixe _-er_ au nom d'à peu près n'importe quelle ville. On sait qu'en français, cela se fait beaucoup plus à la carte, entre paris_ien_, marseill_ais_, strasbourg_eois_, madril_ène_... D'où d'inévitables problèmes techniques quand il s'agit de désigner les habitants de Pau ou de Châteauroux !

Ce qui me conforte dans ma thèse: la question est d'ordre purement technico-linguistique et n'a rien à voir avec le combat pour l'égalité entre hommes et femmes. _Médecin_ est aux noms de métiers ce que _Palois_ est aux noms d'habitants: une difficulté technique - à résoudre d'une manière ou d'une autre, mais qui ne sera jamais "idéale".

Si le hasard faisait que le français avait une règle aussi simple que l'allemand pour féminiser les noms, la question serait tranchée depuis belle lurette et personne ne parlerait des droits de la femme à ce sujet...


----------



## Aoyama

L'article (que je ne connaissais pas) est là, lumineux et définitif :
Francophonie


> Certains substantifs se féminisent tout naturellement: une pianiste, avocate, chanteuse, directrice, actrice, papesse, doctoresse. Mais une dame ministresse, proviseuse, médecine, gardienne des Sceaux, officière ou commandeuse de la Légion d'Honneur contrevient soit à la clarté, soit à l'esthétique, sans que remarquer cet inconvénient puisse être imputé à l'antiféminisme. Un ambassadeur est un ambassadeur, même quand c'est une femme. Il est aussi une excellence, même quand c'est un homme.


----------



## Chimel

Un article très brillant, oui, mais que je ne qualifierais pas de "définitif" puisqu'il repose, dès la troisième phrase, sur un constat de départ dont je crois avoir montré qu'il était erroné:

"La querelle actuelle découle de ce fait très simple qu'il n'existe pas en français de genre neutre comme en possèdent le grec, le latin et l'allemand."


Ce qui est très vrai, en revanche, c'est que l'avenir de la langue française ne se joue pas sur cette question assez épidermique mais finalement très accessoire de la féminisation des noms de métier: quelle que soit notre opinion à ce sujet, ne nous entretuons pas parce que nous avons tous des ennemis communs bien plus menaçants (le langage SMS/texto, l'anglicisation à outrance, le déclin des connaissances en orthographe et en grammaire...).

J'en reste donc là.


----------



## Messageinoxford

Bonjour,

J'ai lu dans ce fil qu'on peut dire, "une excellente médecin" malgré ne pas pouvoir dire "une médecin". Alors est-ce qu'on peut dire, "le médecin française" puisque je parle d'une femme? Ou est-ce que cela ne marche pas?

Merci en avance !


----------



## Aoyama

"Une excellente médecin" est à éviter, on dira plutôt "une excellente femme médecin" (ou encore "une femme médecin compétente").
De même, "le médecin française" est encore plus à éviter, sinon dans ce cas complètement condamnable.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Messageinoxford,

Si tu relis le fil, tu verras qu'au Québec, _un*e* médecin_ est accepté depuis longtemps. On dirait donc _l*a* médecin française_ - sans l'ajout de _femme _mais en féminisant l'article - comme dans ces exemples trouvés sur google : 

- J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer Ellen Mac Arthur ou encore Christine Janin (si si vous la connaissez, c'est *la médecin française* qui a gravit l'Everest.
- On y suit *la médecin française* Anna partie dans ce pays à la recherche de son père qui a décidé de s'y réfugier sans prévenir personne.



Aoyama said:


> "Une excellente médecin" est à éviter, on dira plutôt "une excellente femme médecin" (ou encore "une femme médecin compétente").


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je ne raffole pas de la féminisation de médecin, surtout si on y colle un adjectif, mais _femme médecin _(je l'ai déjà dit) m'énerve!!!
Dirais-tu un homme pompier? Pourquoi préciser une femme médecin? Un*e* médecin sous-entend femme. C'est clair.

Je remets les citations que j'ai mises au # 68


> -Toutefois, la recommandation du recours à la formation _femme_ + substantif a été abandonnée parce que celle-ci a été jugée inopérante en matière d’égalité. Par exemple, l’appellation _femme-ingénieur _est apparue, sans doute parce que sans l’équivalent _homme-ingénieur_, de niveau inférieur à l’_ingénieur_ tout court. Une féminisation plus directe, par la morphologie avec l’ajout d’un _e_ (_ingénieure_) plutôt que par la composition lexicale avec l’ajout du substantif _femme_, est maintenant recommandée. *Source*
> 
> - Le terme _médecin_ s'emploie tant pour désigner un homme qu'une femme : _un médecin_, _une médecin_. En outre, l'appellation _femme médecin_, qui est souvent utilisée dans la langue courante, n'est plus retenue. Le terme _médecine_, qui porte à confusion avec l'appellation de la profession, est à éviter.



Alors les recommandations d'Aoyama conviennent peut-être pour la France... mais au Québec, où médecin est féminisé depuis 1986, elles conviennent moins.


----------



## Aoyama

> Alors les recommandations d'Aoyama conviennent peut-être pour la France... mais au Québec, où médecin est féminisé depuis 1986, elles conviennent moins.


Une manière de présenter les choses.
On a déjà beaucoup remué le problème sur plusieurs fils.
Je suis personnellement, encore une fois, contre la féminisation à outrance des termes de profession. Auteur*e*, professeure m'énervent (comme chauffeure, car on ne dit pas chauffeuse qui est un autre mot). Pour faire simple, "médecin" est un mot masculin (médecine étant un autre mot), peut importe le sexe de la personne ayant cette qualification. D'autres termes de profession admettent les deux genres (boulanger, cuisinier etc), mais il n'y a pas -pour moi- de raison d'ajouter un autre genre à un terme qui n'en a pas à l'origine. Ce n'est ni de la ségrégation ni du sexisme, c'est de la simplicité.



> Dirais-tu un homme pompier ?


Non, mais je dirais "une femme pompier" (et pas une "pompière"), comme je dirais "une femme plombier" (s'il y en a, on espère) et pas une ... plombière, qui est une glace, que j'aime beaucoup d'ailleurs ... 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glace_Plombi%C3%A8res (etc)


----------



## Nicomon

Disons que mon exemple de _pompier _était mal choisi.  Je dirais sans doute aussi femme _pompier / plombier_, parce qu'il n'y a pas encore - à ma connaissance - tellement de femmes dans la profession.

Mais des médecins, par contre, il y en a beaucoup.  Alors, _la médecin française_ me dérange moins que _la femme médecin française_.  _Femme_ me semble superfétatoire, voilà.


----------



## Aoyama

Jean-François Revel avait déjà pertinemment fait le tour de la question (cf.le renvoi #41).
Voici aussi un autre avis, :
_Les noms ont un genre et ce genre est fixe : une chaise, un fauteuil, un médecin, point à la ligne. Certains noms se féminisent, d'autres non. C'est comme ça._
_  Vouloir modifier ou ajuster de force (fort mal bien entendu) le genre des mots au sexe de celui à qui ils se rapportent relève de la connerie contemporaine. Quand j'étais sous les drapeaux, il m'est arrivé souvent d'être une sentinelle et pourtant j'avais plus de testostérone qu'à présent. Je suis aujourd'hui un bibliothécaire, je serais une bibliothécaire si je portais des nichons au lieu de couilles, parce que ce mot-là se féminise, à la différence de médecin. C'est l'usage qui prévaut. Vouloir rationnaliser l'usage relève de la sottise._


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Alors, _la médecin française_ me dérange moins que _la femme médecin française_.


Moi, c'est l'inverse !  Quoi qu'il en soit, moi je dirai toujours _*le* médecin_ indépendamment du sexe de la personne…

Bref, pour (tenter de) clore un long débat, je conseillerais à tous ceux qui veulent écrire un texte destiné uniquement à des Québécois d'écrire _la médecin_ (puisque c'est visiblement l'usage là-bas), mais sinon d'écrire _le médecin_, voire _la femme médecin_ si l'on tient absolument à préciser qu'il s'agit d'une femme…


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne tiens pas absolument à dire _la/une médecin_. Ce que je refuse de dire c'est _femme médecin_.

Je pourrais très bien dire, par exemple, _Charlotte est un très bon médecin / un médecin compétent._ Mais Antidote, qui se doute bien que Charlotte n'est pas un homme, me demandera de féminiser...

Au risque de me répéter, on ne range pas - tout au moins au Québec - les titres de profession dans le même camp que les chaises et les fauteuils.

En dans le document auquel itka nous réfère... on recommande bien _un*e* médecin_ (pages 4 et 18).

Il y a aussi ce document de 119 pages (trouvé par le biais du TLFI) : Femme, j'écris ton nom



> _- L’enseignante Julie Thériault est un des enseignants les plus réputés de la province _[hommes et femmes confondus].
> Cela n’équivaut pas à : _L’enseignante Julie Thériault est une des enseignantes les plus réputées de la province _[parmi les seules femmes].


 Remplacez _l'enseignante/une des enseignantes_ par _la médecin_ /_une des médecins_, et vous comprendrez peut-être mon point de vue.

Connerie contemporaine? Je ne suis pas obligée de partager l'opinion.


----------



## tilt

Je ne veux surtout pas relancer ce fil, déjà trop long, mais je suis face à un cas que je trouve épineux.

Quel est, au Québec, le féminin de _professeur particulier _? Est-ce _professeure particulière _?
C'est peut-être dû au fait que j'ai du mal à entendre un féminin dans_ professeure_, mais en tous cas, ce _particulière _me semble signifier _pas comme les autres _plutôt que _travaillant pour les particuliers_, ce qui s'éloigne sensiblement du sens voulu !


----------



## Nicomon

Et comment interprètes-tu _une secrétaire particulière_?

Je ne vois pas comment il pourrait y avoir confusion, dans un contexte précis, mais on peut aussi remplacer _particulier_ par
_individuel / personnel / attitré_ (ou leurs équivalents féminins).

Mais comme tu dis, tilt... ne relançons pas ce fil. Si d'autres québécois sont intéressés à participer, tant mieux. Moi, j'ai assez donné.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Et comment interprètes-tu _une secrétaire particulière_?


Tu as raison, je n'avais pas pensé à cet exemple.
Merci beaucoup, Nico.


----------



## blomst

Hello, 
est-ce que ce se dit maintenant: une dentiste et une professeur? Ou faut-il dire un dentiste femme, un professeur femme? Comme un médecin femme? Le dictionnaire n'est pas très clair, je trouve...


----------



## Roméo31

Pour l'expression en français de France, il convient de consulter en ligne cet ouvrage :

C.N.R.S., Inalf (Institut national de la langue française, _*Guide d'aide à la féminisation des noms de métiers, de titres, de grades et de fonctions*, _préfacé par Lionel Jospin, Premier ministre.

* Pour le féminin de_ professeur_, je rappelle que ce guide donne le choix :* une professeur, une professeure.
*
* Pour dentiste, le féminin est semblable au masculin (nom épicène)_ : un dentiste*, une dentiste.*_

Pour les noms masculins finissant par _-e_, comme_ dentiste_, le guide indique :
_



			2.a. Noms se terminant par -e
La forme féminine est identique à la forme masculine (forme épicène)
ex. : une architecte, une astronaute, une cadre, une capitaine, une commissaire, une diplomate, la garde (des Sceaux), une garde-malade, une gendarme, une géologue, une interne, une interprète, une juge, une manœuvre, une ministre, une paysagiste, une peintre, une psychiatre, une vétérinaire…
Remarque : Certains noms ont été féminisés depuis longtemps à l’aide du suffixe -esse : hôtesse, mairesse, maitresse, poétesse… Ce suffixe étant aujourd’hui senti comme désuet, voire dévalorisant, on a préféré ne plus y avoir recours. Seuls les emplois consacrés sont retenus (une hôtesse, une maitresse d’école) ; les emplois encore partiellement en usage sont toujours admis, à côté des formes épicènes proposées ou déjà concurrentes dans l’usage : une maire ou mairesse, une maitre ou maitresse (d’hôtel, de conférences, etc.), une poète ou poétesse…
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## danielc

J'entends seulement _la chancelière_ sur RFI, en parlant d'Angela Merkel, et j'y entends souvent _ministre _au féminin. Est-ce une station de radio relativement sensible à la féminsation des titres, ou bien représente-t-elle la norme des nouvelles en France?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_La chancelière_ et _la ministre_ sont courants depuis plusieurs années. Cependant _Madame le ministre_ reste présent, quand _Madame le chancelier _m'est inconnu.


----------



## Kecha

"La chancelière" est très courant (ça fait quand même 10 ans qu'Angela Merkel tient ce poste).

Les formulations en "Monsieur le xxx" ou "Madame le/la xxx" sont plus courantes lorsqu'on s'adresse directement à la personne ("Bonjour Monsieur le Maire"). 
"Monsieur le Maire a inauguré...", ça n'est pas impossible mais ça fait vraiment nouvelles locales. Dans les nouvelles nationales, on dira plutôt "Le Maire de xxx a inauguré...". 

A noter que "Madame le xxx" ou "Madame la xxx" est une question épineuse. Un député a été sanctionné pour avoir utilisé "Madame le président" (conforme à l'Académie Française) au lieu de "Madame la présidente" (conforme au règlement de l'Assemblé).


----------

